# Good news! Got a wild adult Grisea!



## acerbity (Dec 1, 2007)

The tree cutting service in my area told me they'd keep an eye out for mantids for a nominal fee, and about a month later they stopped by with a little critter in a cigarette box. Of all the possible bugs they could have caught (heck I was half expecting a grasshopper) It turned out to be a Female Gonatista Grisea!!

Rest assured I will be taking awesome care of it, and hopefully it has had the chance to get its freak on before capture so those coming ooths will be fertile!!







Here's some more flickr pics of it in case you wanted to see. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Andrew (Dec 1, 2007)

Awesome! Good luck with it!


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice looking female, if she is well fed and lay ootheca within the first 10 days, good chance she has been mated in the wild. Best of luck.


----------



## acerbity (Dec 3, 2007)

Strange mantis this Grisea is. Like the first one I had, sort of a "scudderer" if that makes any sense... Likes to spaz out over the slightest movement.

She ate two crickets the day I got her, and had to carefully place one in her mouth before she took one today (2 days later).

Seems like this is a high maintenance chick


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Dec 4, 2007)

It should warm up to ya pretty quick, I never had any problem feeding mine. If you get ooths from this one definately let me know when they hatch. Lately I haven't had a lot of time to go out and search for myself and this is my favorite species.(also first I ever bred) I like the coloration on her, I far prefer the greener lichen mimics to the greyish or brown pine mimics.

Kirk


----------



## Mantida (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow, I envy you, congrats!  

If you are willing to sell any ooths in the future, I will be purchasing some... been searching for grisea for a while.

The tree company, huh? That's interesting.


----------



## acerbity (Dec 4, 2007)

I wish I had a better camera, the pics don't do it much justice. There are red speckles along the arms and back and the underside is a brownish red, much more vibrant than the male adult I had.

As a nymph they're much more green / almost neon!

Can't wait to get these ooths in the hands of some _real _breeders


----------



## acerbity (Dec 6, 2007)

Unfortunately, this girl doesn't seem to be very interested in food. If I'm lucky I will force one cricket in her mouth, but she wont hunt for anything. Do they stop eating a bit before laying Ooths perhaps?


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Dec 6, 2007)

I never had that problem, mine ate voraciously and one day I just noticed an ooth in the cage. I really don't know what to say, you are getting her to eat though right? Just handfeeding?


----------



## acerbity (Dec 6, 2007)

Mantis Keeper said:


> I never had that problem, mine ate voraciously and one day I just noticed an ooth in the cage. I really don't know what to say, you are getting her to eat though right? Just handfeeding?


Yeah, once at most, I'm getting a cricket crammed in her mouth. I just think that she should be eating more than the usual.

She has no predatory urges... I'm hoping it isn't past all its ooth layings and is on her way out


----------



## Andrew (Dec 6, 2007)

She's probably just full. No need to worry about it too much. Unless she's super skinny, I wouldn't bother with force-feeding.


----------



## acerbity (Dec 7, 2007)

Woot update!

No Ooths yet, but I received a MALE adult Grisea






I want to mate them to be sure she is fertile... Should I introduce the female into the male's home or the other way around?


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 7, 2007)

acerbity said:


> Woot update!No Ooths yet, but I received a MALE adult Grisea
> 
> I want to mate them to be sure she is fertile... Should I introduce the female into the male's home or the other way around?


you are so lucky...


----------



## acerbity (Dec 7, 2007)

idolomantis said:


> you are so lucky...


Believe me, I hope one day everyone on this forum has access to a Grisea, I'm trying man  

Tried mating them, but he was a little too disoriented from just being caught today.

The female saw him and gave an awesome flare up pose ^_^ that was potentially dangerous.


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 7, 2007)

acerbity said:


> Believe me, I hope one day everyone on this forum has access to a Grisea, I'm trying man  Tried mating them, but he was a little too disoriented from just being caught today.
> 
> The female saw him and gave an awesome flare up pose ^_^ that was potentially dangerous.


hmm that can going to be funat the mating


----------



## Mantida (Dec 7, 2007)

acerbity said:


> Believe me, I hope one day everyone on this forum has access to a Grisea, I'm trying man  Tried mating them, but he was a little too disoriented from just being caught today.
> 
> The female saw him and gave an awesome flare up pose ^_^ that was potentially dangerous.


Wow, you ARE indeed lucky!  Did you find the male scuttering around during the day or what?

Good luck with them! And yeah, he needs a few days to settle down before you can successfully mate them, otherwise the only thing he'll be interested in is trying to find a way out.  

Keep us updated on how it goes!


----------



## acerbity (Dec 7, 2007)

Again, the tree cutting service found him. I paid them 20$ for the female, but I wasn't there to offer any cash for the male. I'm sure they'd be enthusiastic about continuing this favor if I were to pay them, but as of now I want to try one male and one female. If anyone is really desperate for a Grisea I could ask them to keep an eye out for this sort of price range + shipping, but the results could be a varied bunch.


----------

